
NeoAxis Game Engine 2020.5 - IvanEfimov
https://www.neoaxis.com/news/neoaxis_engine_2020_5_released
======
forgotpwd16
It seems it was recently transitioned to a royalty-free open source license
with the only condition being to credit the engine[1]. I guess the business
plan is now selling support? The most important issue I see is the engine only
supports Windows. Is it planned to support other platforms?

[1]:
[https://github.com/NeoAxis/NeoAxisEngine#license](https://github.com/NeoAxis/NeoAxisEngine#license)

~~~
IvanEfimov
This release is a big step towards multi-platform, thanks to the transition to
.NET Core. Support for Mac, Linux is planned. Support for mobile devices, in
particular Android, I think will be available this month. You can find
technical details in the comments below.

------
optymizer
I remember when NeoAxis was announced about 10 years ago, iirc on Ogre3D
forums. It seemed like one guy's labor of love. I am pleasantly surprised to
see it's still going strong after a decade. Kudos to the author(s) for
sticking with it!

~~~
forgotpwd16
Was originally meant to be Ogre-based?

~~~
daeken
It appears to still be based on OGRE. The native wrappers in the repo seem to
bind all the key OGRE types into .NET.

~~~
IvanEfimov
We are switched from OGRE to BGFX. Now as low-level rendering library BGFX is
used. Part of OGRE is used for image loading.

------
fxtentacle
Wow, this sounds like how I always hoped Unity would turn out :)

Pragmatic editor + C# + Full source code, including the renderer + no
royalties + ability to use double precision mathematics = no more flickering
bugs + Rider IDE

------
zwaps
Is there any documentation as to what the underlying component/framework
pattern is?

Godot for example is very opinionated on how the game logic must be structured
and built (in the graphical UI, specifically). How is it here?

------
bottled_poe
This looks really great! Very keen to give it a try. I love the approach of
building the interface as a VSCode plugin.

------
legohead
What platforms can it build for? I only saw mention of "windows application"

~~~
na85
.Net Core runs natively on linux and mac as well. Not sure about the mobile
platforms.

~~~
lwansbrough
.NET Core the framework does, but there are other major considerations for
game engines, such as the render pipeline. For instance, supporting Mac means
you need to be able to render to Metal. This engine appears to support Windows
only right now.

------
teh_g
The name probably suggests a new take on some piece of software called Axis, a
geometrical term that makes perfect sense for a game engine.

It can't possibly have anything to do with Neo-nazism and the World War II
Axis powers.

I still can't shake off the connotation.

~~~
setr
At some point, context needs to be taken into consideration.

Just because you can find a face in any image with 3 holes doesn't mean a face
is actually there, or that it's sensible to assume anything of its presence.

